

 Fox News left their root image directory for the browse option - 7media
http://www.irintech.com/x1/blogarchive.php?id=1318
Fox News one of the premier news website has a security flaw, in which they have left their images directory browse able
======
rms
<http://www.foxnews.com/images/root_images/>

this was the best image...
[http://www.foxnews.com/images/root_images/071907_velocirapto...](http://www.foxnews.com/images/root_images/071907_velociraptor1.jpg)

